# Muestreador de señales



## kianna (Jun 27, 2006)

Hola, soy kianna estudiante de tecnologia en electronica dela universidad del valle.
tengo realizar un proyecto para el cual necesito un circuito muestreador de señales analogas y he intentado varias opciones pero ninguna nme da un resultado satisfactorio, agradecería si uno de ustedes pudiera apoyarme con alguna idea o diseño.


----------



## Ehecatl (Jun 30, 2006)

Puedes utilizar un circuito CMOS 4016, sólo requieres adicionalmente un circuito de reloj para controlar la frecuencia de muestreo.


----------



## nestor m. aimaretti (Jun 30, 2006)

Te adjunto un documento donde hay un circuito de muestreo natural con un MC14016 y
un 555, como te lo recomendo Ehecatl, y junto hay un circuito de muestreo de cresta plana
con un LF 398 y un 555.
Ojala te sea util.


----------



## joven21 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hola amigo el circuito de muestreo Natural si funca con el MC14016 y el timer, ahora quisiera hacer el circuito de cresta plana pero tengo un problema aqui no es comercial el integrado LF398  , he buscado pero solo encuentro circuitos Sample&Hold (muestreo y retensión) donde la onda de muestreo sale en forma de escaleras mas no como formas de areas rectangulares como con el LF398      podrias ayudarme porfavor


----------



## nestor m. aimaretti (Jul 3, 2006)

Manito, en realidad yo no lo probe. En el documento dice que el integrado es de muestreo y retensión, pudiendo ser un LF 398 o un LF 198, si no lo encontras tendras que orientarte por el lado de los reemplazos.
Suerte.


----------



## jjavimo (May 18, 2008)

Soy javier morazan y soy nuevo en este foro
estudio ing. Electronica y en una clase llamada Teoria de Control me piden Construir un convertidor analogo a digital con driver para p.c. osea un muestreador y un cuantizador y no se ni por donde empezar a buscar ya que casi no tengo experiencia del uso de internet.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 19, 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/lptscope/

http://www.volny.cz/elecon/lptoscilloscope/lptoscilloscope.html

Por ejemplo: (ojo es un microcontrolador, necesitaras programarlo (quemarlo)

http://www.semifluid.com/?p=9


----------



## juanjo1786 (Abr 7, 2009)

Con un MC14016. (Switch analógico).
Puedes usar la pata número 13 para ingresar los pulsos que realizarán el muestreo (Unas frecuencia aproximadamente 30 veces mayor que la señal a muestrear).
En la pata número uno, ingresas la señal.
y en la pata número 2, tomas la señal muestreada.
Si alguien gusta le adjunto el archivo de simulación en proteus.
(Tomar en cuenta la resistencias para introducir y obtener la señal).
Si tienes que generar la función senoidal también puedes utilizar un generador de funciones ICL8038 (En algunos lugares ya descontinuado) o el XR2206 (Difícil de conseguir, pero se consigue, aunque algo caro).


----------



## renecaruso (May 16, 2009)

como habro los archivos ewb..
no se ayuda pliss


----------



## Goodfrey (Jul 21, 2009)

juanjo1786 dijo:
			
		

> Con un MC14016. (Switch analógico).
> Puedes usar la pata número 13 para ingresar los pulsos que realizarán el muestreo (Unas frecuencia aproximadamente 30 veces mayor que la señal a muestrear).
> En la pata número uno, ingresas la señal.
> y en la pata número 2, tomas la señal muestreada.
> ...



mi pana se que es un poco tarde la respuesta para este tema pero estoy interesado en tener la simulacion en proteus de como funciona el MC14016 seria de mucha utilidad por que lo necesito eso. gracias por la respuesta....


----------



## skyblacks (Sep 26, 2009)

Asi podrias subir la simulacion en proteus del circuito que habias dicho ?


----------



## miguel angel largol leal (Dic 1, 2009)

ola me llamo miguel angel mire tenemos que presentar un proyecto al sena de un generador de señales que trabaje con un microcontrolador pic 16f84a una pantalla de lcd y un aplificador operacional este tiene que darnos las señales de ondas senoidales,cuadradas,dientes de sierra y pulsos programando la pantalla de lcd con el microcontrolador pic para que el genere la señal esto debe llevar un menu donde le ingresemos los datos que necesitemos para la señal que queremos como aplitud frecuecia voltios pico etc por favor colaborenme con un circuto al menos simulado en proteus o con alguna idea para realizar este proyecto ya que tenemos plazo hasta el 14 de diciembre para presentarlo gracias 

miguel angel largo leal
tecnologia matenimiento electronico e instrumental industrial sena 20323


----------



## Cacho (Dic 1, 2009)

Y lo que llevás hecho del proyecto es...

Tené presente que el 90% del trabajo deberá ser tuyo. El otro 10% (para solucionar los "¿por qué no funciona?") es lo que te va a aportar el foro.

Saludos


----------



## miguel angel largol leal (Dic 1, 2009)

mira lo que tenemos es algo parecido a un medidor de señales pero nos dicen que no nos sirven por que este es para la medicion de las señales no para generarlas y para generarlas estamos nulos lo que quiero es ideas para iniciar con el generardor


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

Mhhhh...

Como opciones para generar la onda se me ocurren un Puente de Wien (el buscador del foro y google saben lo que es) o un generador de ondas basado en el 555 que vi publicado por Fogonazo en el foro.
Creo que está en un tema que se llama "Circuitos Varios" o algo así.

El primero da una onda senoidal y tendrás que adaptarla a lo que quieras hacer, el segundo da cuadrada, triangular, algunas más y senoidal. Fijate qué te sirve de eso.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

Mira lo que comente por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/crear-onda-senosoidal-pic-28036/


----------



## abram (Feb 3, 2010)

una forma facil de muestrear la señal seria con el integrado CD4066 basicamente es un swich analogico y para la retencion un mugre capacitor toma encuenta el teorema de Nyquist


----------

